# RecipeDB - Parched As Bro Pale Ale



## domonsura (24/11/11)

Parched As Bro Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes  This is a nice quick easy drinking summer pale ale that can be easily completed from mash to the glass in 7 days if need be, Good hop aroma & flavour with the galaxy hops - (PLEASE NOTE - the hop AA shown in the recipe is correct for the recipe, but the hops are shown as Cascade as there was no option for galaxy in the list. I have made it with cascade, but prefer the galaxy version...) Nottingham used for a quick ferment with a fast drop-out at the end for a nice bright beer straight out of the fermenter. Traditionally I brew this with no secondary, 20-22 degrees will usually see this ferment out in 3-4 days & drop clear in another few days by itself, however this can be reduced to 24 hours by crash chilling @ 1-3 degrees. From there rack directly into the keg and force carb to be drinking it 30 minutes later. A Beerbelly Brewing recipe, extremely popular in the shop.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Ale Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.25 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.1 kg Weyermann Caraaroma       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    8 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    8 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc    0.5 tsp Yeast Nutrient         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 11.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.27%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 4 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## pants (24/11/11)

Galaxy hops are choice, but no Kiwi hops, bro?


----------



## TonyC (24/11/11)

My second AG, must do again as i have galaxy in the freezer.

Tony


----------



## Nick JD (24/11/11)

Thet'll be gud ta drunk wuth chups, eh.


----------



## pyrosx (24/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> Thet'll be gud ta drunk wuth chups, eh.



Chups? Nah bro, I only eat plank-ton


----------



## Nick JD (24/11/11)

pyrosx said:


> Chups? Nah bro, I only eat plank-ton



Nooooooooooooooooooo ................. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY BRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## domonsura (25/11/11)

Nah bro, I can't eat your ghost planktun.....:lol: I think the recipe started with Southern cross (hence the name), and evolved through a variety of different ones, through cascade and b-saaz, even Pacific Gem - over the course of the summer of 2009, which was a stinker. I finally decided I like Galaxy more. Obviously by then I had forgotten about the kiwi reference


----------



## kymba (26/11/11)

thoughts on subbing the pale crystal with either Barrett Burston medium crystal or carared, and quantities?


----------



## jkmeldrum (23/1/12)

Did this recipe about a month ago, still finishing off the keg...very enjoyable indeed!


----------



## Truman42 (5/12/12)

Brewing this tomorow night but wondering what mash schedule I should use on my herms? Any suggestions?


----------



## tiprya (5/12/12)

I'd reckon 65/66 for 60 mins is all that would be needed.

If you want to get fancy with the HERMs you could do 62/66/72/78 for something like 10/40/10/10 mins to ensure fermentability and get to mash-out.

Thats the kind of thing I do with my braumeister, but I think I'm just showing off, doubt there would be much difference from the single temperature mash.


----------



## Truman42 (5/12/12)

tiprya said:


> I'd reckon 65/66 for 60 mins is all that would be needed.
> 
> If you want to get fancy with the HERMs you could do 62/66/72/78 for something like 10/40/10/10 mins to ensure fermentability and get to mash-out.
> 
> Thats the kind of thing I do with my braumeister, but I think I'm just showing off, doubt there would be much difference from the single temperature mash.



Cheers mate. Will give that a crack.


----------



## Truman42 (10/12/12)

I brewed this last week and had an OG of 1.045. After 3 days its dropped to 1.006 already and looks like its finished. All the yeast has dropped to the bottom already.


----------



## RAD (11/12/12)

Gonna do this on the weekend is there another name for TF Pale Crystal or do you know what a substitute would be?
Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (11/12/12)

RAD1 said:


> Gonna do this on the weekend is there another name for TF Pale Crystal or do you know what a substitute would be?
> Cheers




I used Simpsons pale crystal from Grain and Grape. Your LHBS should have a pale crystal. And I put it into brewmate as crystal 30.


----------



## Truman42 (4/1/13)

Heres a picture of how mine turned out. Im happy with it. The galaxy adds a nice flavour without the usual overpowering flavour that Galaxy often does.

I didnt get very good head retention though. Pours with a nice head but disapears very quickly.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (4/1/13)

Truman said:


> I brewed this last week and had an OG of 1.045. After 3 days its dropped to 1.006 already and looks like its finished. All the yeast has dropped to the bottom already.


Off topic sorry
The old Notto goes hard doesn't it!? I just did the same with an ESB, 2 days and it was down to 1.008 from 1.050. Unfortunatley it eats the aroma and flavour of the hops and chews through everything else (probably leaving no head retention) BUT I planned for that by mashing at 68 degrees for 90 minutes and I used a lot of EKG at element out. I checked the flavour today and it's a nice malt profile but id'e like more aroma still so I might dry hop some EKG and styrian for 3 days.
First time with Notto so see how it comes up fingers crossed.


----------



## Truman42 (4/1/13)

Gav80 said:


> Off topic sorry
> The old Notto goes hard doesn't it!? I just did the same with an ESB, 2 days and it was down to 1.008 from 1.050. Unfortunatley it eats the aroma and flavour of the hops and chews through everything else (probably leaving no head retention) BUT I planned for that by mashing at 68 degrees for 90 minutes and I used a lot of EKG at element out. I checked the flavour today and it's a nice malt profile but id'e like more aroma still so I might dry hop some EKG and styrian for 3 days.
> First time with Notto so see how it comes up fingers crossed.



Ok well that explains why the galaxy isnt so overpowering like it usually is when I use it?


----------



## philmud (9/1/13)

Why is this beer so fast to condition? Sorry if its obvious.


----------



## Rowy (9/1/13)

The Notto is a very quick finisher for a start. I brewed this a month or so ago and its not bad. It was better though after a couple of weeks in the keg.


----------

